# [ati-drivers] 1, 2, 3ème fois, ca va plus :| (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, voilà, oui, je sais... C'est ma 3ème installation de gentoo sur mon portable et paf, j'arrive plus à installer mes drivers ati. En fait, c'est le module fglrx.ko? qui n'est pas trouvé. 

```

le drivers que j'essaye d'installer:

media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

le liens vers le kernel:

bash-2.05b# ls -l

total 3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   32 Oct  8 12:37 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3/

Ce que le drivers dis de mon kernel:

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.13-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled...                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled...                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled...                                   [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-smp.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying ioctl32.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying p1.patch ...                                                  [ ok ]

le module qui est introuvable ???

 LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

le modprobe:

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

le lsmod:

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               177000  - 

ieee80211              47748  - 

ieee80211_crypt         4648  - 

```

Oui, j'ai bien re-emerger le drivers ati, après compilation, après redémarrage ...

Je précise que c'est une ATI radeon 9700 128M, et qu'elle fonctionnait sur des noyaux plus vieux que celui-ci ! 

Il me cas** les ******** chez ATI !!!!

Si vous pouviez me dire ou le module devrais se trouver (rep, et sous rep si possible)...

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## dreamer86

A priori la version des ati-drivers que tu utilises (8.14.13-r5) est broken :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107698

Je suis passé en kernel-2.6.13-r3 hier (la meme version que toi) et j'ai installé les ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 sans problèmes (la version en stable), essaye avec cette version si ça passe mieux pour voir...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Effectivement, c'est bien ca le problème !!!

Maintenant j'ai un module fglrx à loader.

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> A priori la version des ati-drivers que tu utilises (8.14.13-r5) est broken

 

Waw, résolution efficace et rapide (paf, un post) d'un problème lié à fglrx... dreamer86, si tu veux, ya une carte de membre du SAVAGE qui t'attend à l'agence...  :Smile: 

----------

## dreamer86

hum, merci ! merci ! c'est trop d'honneur...  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

